# Hindi: In terms of



## Birdcall

How would you say "In terms of..." in Hindi? As in "Joe and Bob are similar, in terms of their specialties." The closest I could guess would be "Joe aur Bob samaan/ek-se/baraabar hai.n, unke visheshtaao.n/khaasiyato.n ke vishay," but vishay sounds like a very formal word and I don't even know if it grammatically makes sense here.

I wrote in samaan/ek-se/baraabar b/c I wasn't sure which one was the best. samaan sounds Hindi and not Urdu; I would say baraabar.


----------



## Faylasoof

In Urdu:

<in terms of> = _ke liHaaZ se_ کے لحاظ سے 

<similar> in this context would be  _yaksaa.n _یکساں


----------



## omlick

Birdcall said:


> How would you say "In terms of..." in Hindi? As in "Joe and Bob are similar, in terms of their specialties." The closest I could guess would be "Joe aur Bob samaan/ek-se/baraabar hai.n, unke visheshtaao.n/khaasiyato.n ke vishay," but vishay sounds like a very formal word and I don't even know if it grammatically makes sense here.
> 
> I wrote in samaan/ek-se/baraabar b/c I wasn't sure which one was the best. samaan sounds Hindi and not Urdu; I would say baraabar.


 
In hindi you can use the post position:
 के संबंध में


----------



## Birdcall

Faylasoof: Thanks, but I don't recognize either of those. I don't think they would be considered "Hindi." Not that I speak shuddh Hindi; I commonly use many words like zaahir that many people don't recognize, but zaahir is definitely a Hindi/Urdu word while lihaaz seems strictly Urdu.

Omlick: That's definitely "Hindi," but isn't there a more colloquial word than sambandh? What you said makes perfect sense to me (sambandhit is a common word I hear in the samaachaar) but it seems just as formal as vishay.


----------



## panjabigator

Birdcall said:


> Faylasoof: Thanks, but I don't recognize either of those. I don't think they would be considered "Hindi." Not that I speak shuddh Hindi; I commonly use many words like zaahir that many people don't recognize, but zaahir is definitely a Hindi/Urdu word while lihaaz seems strictly Urdu.
> 
> Omlick: That's definitely "Hindi," but isn't there a more colloquial word than sambandh? What you said makes perfect sense to me (sambandhit is a common word I hear in the samaachaar) but it seems just as formal as vishay.



<rishta> is a common word.

Faylasoof, could you use <nisbat> too?


----------



## Birdcall

So how would rishtaa be used in this sense?


----------



## panjabigator

You know, I'm not too sure. I misread your example sentence above - sorry!

How about <X ke taur per> or, for a more "formal" Hindi flare, <x ke rūp se>.



> Joe and Bob are similar, in terms of their specialties



Do you want something more colloquial?

<joe aur bob visheshtāo.n ke taur par ek dusre se milte jhulte hai.n>

Do <viseshtā> and <khāSiyat> carry the same notion of "speciality?"

edit: just reread your post and saw that you too used them!  Sorry - my brain must be fried!


----------



## Birdcall

I think "ke taur pe" and "ke ruup se" are what I was think of. Is there a difference between "ke taur pe" and "se?" B/c as far as I know, "khaas taur se" "khaas taur pe" and "khaaskar" all mean the same thing.


----------



## panjabigator

Birdcall said:


> I think "ke taur pe" and "ke ruup se" are what I was think of. Is there a difference between "ke taur pe" and "se?" B/c as far as I know, "khaas taur se" "khaas taur pe" and "khaaskar" all mean the same thing.



I thought the same thing - I think they are the same/interchangeable, but wait for a more informed opinion.

edit: I suspect that "se" is more formal the "par"/"pe" but I don't have a good reason why.  Just my gut...


----------



## BP.

Birdcall said:


> Faylasoof: Thanks, but I don't recognize either of those. I don't think they would be considered "Hindi."... lihaaz seems strictly Urdu.


That's why he qualified it in the beginning. Its a perfectly acceptable claim you make, that the words _ba liHaaz e_-بہ لحاظِ- would sound alien in modern Hindi.


----------



## bakshink

Joe aur Bob vishetaao.n ke sandrbh mein samaruup hai.n
जो और बॉब विशे्षताओं के संदर्भ में समरूप हैं।


----------



## Birdcall

how about "Joe aur Bob visheshtaao.n me.n baraabar hai.n?" I'm not sure if samaan means same or similar.


----------



## linguist786

I think Birdcall's version sounds good.

I think this is more Urdu but how about "ke e'tabaar se" (كے اعتبار سے)


----------



## BP.

^your suggestion is correct and useworthy.


----------



## Faylasoof

Birdcall said:


> Faylasoof: Thanks, but I don't recognize either of those. I don't think they would be considered "Hindi." Not that I speak shuddh Hindi; I commonly use many words like zaahir that many people don't recognize, but zaahir is definitely a Hindi/Urdu word while lihaaz seems strictly Urdu.


 
Hello Birdcall! Few people actually speak Shudh Hindi on a daily basis with spontaneity! 
 
That does depend on which Hindiphones you are thinking of. In UP, many Hindiphones are still familiar with words like _lihaaz_ as it is used also in the sense of _lihaaz rakhnaa / karnaa_. Also, true for _zaahir_ . This too is used in some forms of colloquial Hindi.



Birdcall said:


> I think "ke taur pe" and "ke ruup se" are what I was think of. Is there a difference between "ke taur pe" and "se?" B/c as far as I know, "khaas taur se" "khaas taur pe" and "khaaskar" all mean the same thing.


 
These are also from Urdu though used freely in colloquial Hindi!
 


linguist786 said:


> I think Birdcall's version sounds good.
> 
> I think this is more Urdu but how about "ke e'tabaar se" (كے اعتبار سے)


 
Yes, definitely Urdu! But once again, depending on where a Hindiphone comes from, he /she might be able to recognise it at least if not use it.
 
I think we need to keep in mind that many of these “Urdu words” are used in Bollywood movies which are seen widely both in the sub-continent and abroad.


----------



## panjabigator

> That does depend on which Hindiphones you are thinking of. In UP, many Hindiphones are still familiar with words like lihaaz as it is used also in the sense of lihaaz rakhnaa / karnaa. Also, true for zaahir . This too is used in some forms of colloquial Hindi.



Absolutely agree with this.  I'd go even further; some of those supposed UP Hindiphones don't even know the "Hindi" equivalents.


----------



## Birdcall

what about simple "unke visheshtaao.n ke baare me.n"  "ke baare me.n" is usually translated to "about ___" in English, but in Hindi "concerning ___" also seems like a suitable translation.

About what I said above, would samaan mean "similar" or "same?" Since I'm not sure, I would say "baraabar" for same and "___ ke jaise" or "ek-se" for similar.


----------



## linguist786

Birdcall said:


> what about simple "unke visheshtaao.n ke baare me.n" "ke baare me.n" is usually translated to "about ___" in English, but in Hindi "concerning ___" also seems like a suitable translation.


In my opinion, that wouldn't work. "ke baare meN" _can_ be translated in English as 'about', but in the sense "regarding".

Maine unse iske baare meN baat kii thii - I talked to him about it (_regarding_ it)
Usne uske baare meN kyaa kahaaN thaa? - What did he say about it? (_regarding_ it)


----------

